# Dead cat Bounce - MRO



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I always loved the saying DEAD CAT BOUNCE...

it describes a stock that is dying but like when you drop a dead cat it has one bounce left in it before it lays flat and no longer moves 
>a temporary recovery in share prices after a substantial fall, caused by speculators buying in order to cover their positions<

MRO Stock | Marathon Oil (MRO) Marked As A Dead Cat Bounce Stock - TheStreet


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I learned something new. Thanks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I always loved the saying DEAD CAT BOUNCE...
> 
> it describes a stock that is dying but like when you drop a dead cat it has one bounce left in it before it lays flat and no longer moves
> >a temporary recovery in share prices after a substantial fall, caused by speculators buying in order to cover their positions<
> ...


To quote the maid in Gone With The Wind, "I don't know nuthin' 'bout birthin' no babies"!

But I do know that a cat will land on its feet when tossed from a 2nd floor on the day of a partial solar eclipse in the southern United States nearly 40 something years ago. Not so much from the 3rd floor.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

For those of us that own and enjoy living with cats I find you reference to a dead cat bounce not only offensive but down right nasty. How would you feel if we had a drunk marine bounce phrase? Wouldn't like it would you.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I heard that dead cats will actually bounce several times if you chuck them off the roof onto a trampoline. Maine ***** seem to bounce the most times.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A buddy's next trip out on the oil rig is his last. The rig will then be cold stacked (Will maintain minimum manning so it can be put back in use quickly) and he is then out of work.

The word he got was there is no expectation of the rig being used again in 2016.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> A buddy's next trip out on the oil rig is his last. The rig will then be cold stacked (Will maintain minimum manning so it can be put back in use quickly) and he is then out of work.
> 
> The word he got was there is no expectation of the rig being used again in 2016.


Lots of lay offs EXCO just let go several hundred...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> A buddy's next trip out on the oil rig is his last. The rig will then be cold stacked (Will maintain minimum manning so it can be put back in use quickly) and he is then out of work.
> 
> The word he got was there is no expectation of the rig being used again in 2016.


Every single oilfield worker I know has been laid off for the last 18 months. Many have been unable to find gainful employment. I count my blessings that I was able to resist the temptation of bukoo bucks and stay on at the factory. The travel did not suit me. Thank God.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Every single oilfield worker I know has been laid off for the last 18 months. Many have been unable to find gainful employment. I count my blessings that I was able to resist the temptation of bukoo bucks and stay on at the factory. The travel did not suit me. Thank God.


I understand. I fancied the notion, but when my buddy told me about the physical, I knew I shouldn't waste their time or mine. Too much structural damage for me to even think I could pass the physical, much less keep up with the pace and demand.

Saudi Arabia is borrowing money in order to keep up with this attempt to crush whoever it is they are trying to crush. How long is this going to continue, and how many oil companies are going to go belly up?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> I understand. I fancied the notion, but when my buddy told me about the physical, I knew I shouldn't waste their time or mine. Too much structural damage for me to even think I could pass the physical, much less keep up with the pace and demand.


Amen brother - me too... I would have to work one day and take 4 off. I cut my own wood and went hard at it for two days.... I was dead for 3 days.. knees and back and even elbows....I am like the cereal - SNAP CRACKLE POP



Denton said:


> Saudi Arabia is borrowing money in order to keep up with this attempt to crush whoever it is they are trying to crush


billions in deficit last year



Denton said:


> How long is this going to continue, and how many oil companies are going to go belly up?


many have to keep pumping because they have to pay bills


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> For those of us that own and enjoy living with cats I find you reference to a dead cat bounce not only offensive but down right nasty. How would you feel if we had a drunk marine bounce phrase? Wouldn't like it would you.


There are enough youtube videos to say that drunk Marines bounce quite well. Thier ability to operate effectively the day after a drunk bounce is second to none.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I dropped a pussy for getting too personal once.
She started asking questions like
What is your last name.
Where did you go to school 
Are you


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Amen brother - me too... I would have to work one day and take 4 off. I cut my own wood and went hard at it for two days.... I was dead for 3 days.. knees and back and even elbows....I am like the cereal - SNAP CRACKLE POP


Beginning to get to that point myself. I'm still at the work 2-3 days hard and take a day or two super easy point. Ain't getting slightly older a BITCH?


----------

